# SGBDD : CoreData vs MySQL Client ?



## cargo (9 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour, 

Je souhaite développer une base de données relationnelle à 3 tables, avec environ 10/15 champs par table qui devra contenir un volume de données assez important (des milliers d'enregistrements).

J'ai trouvé cet outil qui permet d'interfacer une base MySql avec une appli Cocoa de façon très simple : 
http://www.rtlabs.com/fwork/
J'ai lu aussi ceci qui démontre que CoreData semble puissant et facile d'utilisation : 
http://cocoadevcentral.com/articles/000085.php

Donc d'un côté une solution client-serveur sql "classique", de l'autre un stockage des données dans sql lite intégré à Tiger ( http://www.sqlite.org/ ). 
Sql lite est-elle aussi fiable que Mysql en termes de stabilité, qu'en est-il avec un gros volume de données ? La solution CoreData sera vraisemblablement la plus rapide mais jusqu'à quel point ? 
Qu'en pensez-vous ? Peut-on se fier à CoreData/Sqllite pour travailler avec un gros volume de données, peut-on facilement créer un accès web en lecture uniquement avec cette solution (via la partage de fichiers ou qqch comme ça)  ?

P.S : Et Filemaker 8 ? Ca me ferait gagner du temps, mais j'ai des doutes sur la stabilité avec un gros volume de données (j'ai le mauvais souvenir d'une base access très instable qui m'a fait péter un câble).

Merci pour vos réponses...


----------



## ntx (10 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,


			
				cargo a dit:
			
		

> P.S : Et Filemaker 8 ? Ca me ferait gagner du temps, mais j'ai des doutes sur la stabilité avec un gros volume de données (j'ai le mauvais souvenir d'une base access très instable qui m'a fait péter un câble).


oublierais-tu que Access est un produit M$ donc ...


----------



## nextstep (10 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,


			
				cargo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu aussi ceci qui démontre que CoreData semble puissant et facile d'utilisation :
> http://cocoadevcentral.com/articles/000085.php


 Vous semblez vouloir construire un site web avec accés automatique a une base de données de gros volume...votre choix me semble clair : Mysql. Pourquoi? simplement parcequ'il est le plus utilisé par la majorités des sites web actuels et par conséquent c'est le plus testé des deux choix que vous avez. la stabilité et la puissance penche avantageusement donc vers MySQL, quand a la facilité d'utilisation de sqlLite, elle ne serait profitable que pour un utilisateur débutant qui veut travailler en local avec une base de données qui n'est pas appellée a prendre du volume avec le temps. 
A noter aussi qu'avec la derniére version de MySQL(5), ce dernier atteint un niveau jusque la reservé aux grands comme Oracle (gestion des Triggers, transactions...)


----------



## cargo (10 Novembre 2005)

> oublierais-tu que Access est un produit M$ donc ..


Je suis d'accord que les dernières versions de Filemaker surpassent Access (qui va d'ailleurs certainement être abandonné par microsoft), mais ça n'a pas toujours été le cas, soyons fair-play... 



> Vous semblez vouloir construire un site web avec accés automatique a une base de données de gros volume.


Non, en fait je veux développer une solution pour un commerce de détail. Donc une base en local avec éventuellement la possibilité de consulter de temps en temps les données à distance via le web (mais c'est quelque chose de vraiment secondaire dans la solution).
Ok pour Mysql. 
C'est sql lite qui me fait un peu peur : avec 10000 enregistrements dans chacune des tables je ne sais pas ce que ça peut donner (et ça c'est le volume minimal requis par ma solution). J'ai bien peur que CoreData soit réservé à un usage privé avec de petits volumes de données... 
Pourtant j'ai vu ceci : http://www.webbotech.com/quickliteoverview.html , un précurseur à CoreData finalement...Et sur le site ils parlent en termes de dizaines de milliers d'enregistrements pour mesurer les performances de la base. Donc sql lite n'est peut être pas si light que ça...

Ceci m'attire bien finalement parce que tout l'interfaçage avec la base sql est déjà programmé (par ex on peut créer un formulaire sans écrire une seule ligne de code, reste quand même à se coltiner qq rapports etc..) et en plus avec mysql je suis tranquille : 
http://www.rtlabs.com/fwork/
Mais c'est cher...Existe-t-il d'autres frameworks open source aussi efficaces ?


----------



## ntx (10 Novembre 2005)

Ces derniers jours, j'ai un peu bidouillé MySQL et PHP pour mon petit site web perso, et je trouve que ça marche plutôt pas mal. Ma base comporte 5 tables donc une avec près de 5000 enregistrement et une autre avec environ un millier, et pas de soucis de perf pour accéder aux données. Et mine de rien, je n'y connaissait rien il y a une semaine, et on arrive vite à des trucs pas mal.
Je pense qu'effectivement SQLite (comme son nom l'indique) est réservé à de petite base, mais peut être me trompe-je ?


----------



## nextstep (10 Novembre 2005)

cargo a dit:
			
		

> Existe-t-il d'autres frameworks open source aussi efficaces ?


 Le concurent direct de MySQL (selon moi) est bien sure le fameux PostgreSQL...il est gratuit et puissant et une version existe pour MacOS a cette adresse (parmi d'autres):
http://www.druware.com/products/postgresql.html .
Site officiel: http://www.postgresql.org[SIZE=-1]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/www.postgresql.org[/SIZE]
Une recherche plus poussée de votre part sera necessaire pour savoir s'il convient exactement a vos besoin mais je ne peux vous conseiller meilleur choix.


----------



## macboy (11 Novembre 2005)

simplement comme ça 
as tu regardé 4d
http://www.4d.fr/
...
ça peut te convenir (moyennant finance)


----------



## sekaijin (11 Novembre 2005)

Il y a aussi 
http://mysql-cocoa.sourceforge.net/

Mais je ne sais pas ou en est le projet il y a longtemps que j'ai abandonné MySQL au profit de PostGreSQL

A+


----------

